

Indoor Atlas' API is now live [beta] - crisnoble
https://www.indooratlas.com/

======
deweller
From the FAQ:

    
    
        What is the positioning accuracy of IndoorAtlas?
    
        The accuracy depends on the building's magnetic field information. When 
        off-the-shelf handsets are used, IndoorAtlas' accuracy is typically less than 
        3 meters (10 ft) at 90% confidence level which is unprecedented in the industry.

